# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Lentos nao, Estao mas é a dormir

## Jose Miranda

Boas
Um mês depois da transferencia bancaria, foi me concedido autorização para aceder á area de particulares.
 Nao me foi enviada nenhuma menssagem a informar que ja tinha acesso....
Por pura sorte acedi ao forum e vi que ja podia entrar.

Agora um pequeno aparte , deixem-me adivinhar ja se passaram 15 dias ou entao um mês e deixei de novo de ter acesso...
Resumindo
Meus senhores neste momento e ao final de algum tempo (horas) nao conssigo de novo colocar nada na area de particulares, ou seja tenho acesso mas no fundo nao tenho...

Confusos é possivel, mas a verdade é que noutros forums conssigo aceder,  neste nao.

Prevejo que lá para 15 de agosto devo ter acesso á area de particulares se entretanto nao me expulçarem.

Jose Miranda

----------

